
Doom SNES/SuperFX (Reality Engine) Source Code - wicket
https://github.com/RandalLinden/DOOM-FX
======
wicket
For those interested in the story behind this, there's this interview with the
developer Randy Linden:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5PknJvplKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5PknJvplKg)

